# Jessica's keyhole spay



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Jessica's big day tomorrow! She saw the vet yesterday for her pre-op check and all was fine. I am taking her in at 9.15am.

Slightly worried but am sure it will be fine! 

Will post an update tomorrow evening.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hope it all goes well.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Hope all goes well for Jessica. Will she be the forum's first keyhole spay?

Karen xx


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I am sure she will be fine, look forward to regular updates to help make a decision for the future. Where are you having it done?


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

caradunne said:


> I am sure she will be fine, look forward to regular updates to help make a decision for the future. Where are you having it done?


Kynoch Vets in Yateley, North Hampshire. http://www.kynochvets.co.uk/surgery.aspx?id=1


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Good luck with everyhting..I'm sure it will all go well but look forward to your update.


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Hope all goes really well - you're a pioneer of the forum  Look forward to hearing how it all goes as this is what we would like to do when it's Biscuit's turn. She's so full on and lively that it is our best option. Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## Greenleys19 (Aug 30, 2011)

*Keyhole spay*

All the best & I'm sure she'll be fine. My 2 need booking in ASAP, we live in
Fleet so have been looking at the same vet in Yateley. I've read quite a bit
About this & it defo looks the way to go. Looking forward to hearing how she
Gets on.


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Dropped her in at 9.15, very pleasant staff, lots of them too! I can call them at 2pm to check she has come out of the op ok. Collection at 4.30pm. One of the receptionists has a 10 week old 'poo too!


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Hope all goes well - sure Jessica will soon be up and running again.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hope all goes well. Take care.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

paul1959 said:


> Dropped her in at 9.15, very pleasant staff, lots of them too! I can call them at 2pm to check she has come out of the op ok. Collection at 4.30pm. One of the receptionists has a 10 week old 'poo too!


Yes, that's Denise... she turned up at our puppy classes some weeks ago to
have a look at Betty before deciding if she wanted one...She must have made
a good impression..


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Called at 1.30pm, all ok, she had eaten all the food given to her and they were about to take her for a walk. Excellent!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

That sounds great! Glad it went ok.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

WOW!!! That sounds really great!!!! hope all continues to go smoothly!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow, that sounds great..


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

A first walk so soon? ... that sounds really good. Look forward to hearing about how she is doing.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Good news for female dogs out there! Wonder if you could pull a testicle through a keyhole .........?!! 

Karen xx


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Good news for female dogs out there! Wonder if you could pull a testicle through a keyhole .........?!!
> 
> Karen xx


We need a LOL button on here!!!

Paul, 
Fantastic news about Jessica X


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Home safe and sound. She is quite subdued obviously, has cried quite a bit but has now settled down on her favourite 'day' bed.










She has been shaved from the ribcage back I think, and I can see 2 incisions in the middle of the abdomen. Will post a pic probably tomorrow when hopefully she is feeling a bit better.

Many thanks for all the kind thoughts, much appreciated.

£325 lighter! Well worth it I think though.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

........and looking pretty as a picture in her blue pop under vest.  Hope you all have a good night. 

Karen xx


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

She looks fab in her onesie - please keep us updated as this is my preferred option for Treacle.
Did your vet advise after first season or before ? 
Thanks for the update x 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=52.890449,-0.450793


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Treacle sends licks to Jessica x 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=52.890357,-0.450986


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

she looks well! that is great! I wish that was offered by my vet.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Paul excellent thread and really useful ... Hope Jessica is doing well ... sending her a big hug ...


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I am glad she seems so well, it will be interesting to track her recovery and compare that to those dogs on here who have had the traditional op.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

She looks lovely in her onesie! Glad to see she is doing ok and like the others have said will be interesting to see how she recovers compared to the traditional op as my Betty took awhile to recover!

x


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Nadhak said:


> She looks fab in her onesie - please keep us updated as this is my preferred option for Treacle.
> Did your vet advise after first season or before ?
> Thanks for the update x
> 
> ...


Our vet and the vet who did the op recommended 3 months after the 1st season.

She has eaten a good tea and is asleep in front of the fire.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

ahh love her xxxx Thanks for the update Paul


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Sounds excellent Paul. Really wish Millie had had keyhole surgery.
Will be interested to hear how her recovery goes compared to the traditional method.


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

She has just chased a cat out of her bed!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Cat chasing already .. great recovery  well done Jessica xxx


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Jess has spent her first night upstairs with us. She was comfortable 'till about 5.20 when she started crying, I took her downstairs in case she need a visit outside. Not eaten breakfast this morning. She is still fairly quiet, currently flat out on the bedroom floor.

We have painkiller tablets to give twice a day for 4 days which the vet says will help with pain and inflammation.

She seems to be moving quite freely and can canter up the stairs and jump up on all the things she shouldn't, the vet said this would not be a problem.

I will take her for a walk later, she has to be kept on the lead for 10 days and no swimming for 14 days.


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Mods, please delete, double post!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Wow Paul she seems to be doing so well. Just amazing what they can do with keyhole surgery. Thanks for all your updates and keep them coming. Here's hoping she continues to recover quickly x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Hope she recovers quickly now ... it will be interesting to see how long it takes and how she is. It took a full week for Maisie to recover to anything near normal with traditional spaying ... my vet did say it hits smaller dogs harder.

Get well soon Jess ... licks from Maisie & Bess. x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Paul - How much does Jess weigh? My vets is now doing keyhole spays but not on dogs below 7kg which means it would probably have to be done post first season for a keyhole procedure.

Interestingly when I got Flo spayed 1 year ago my vet was adamant that they would only do post first season spays and said they would not perform pre- season spays as dogs should fully mature and could have incontinence problems in later life etc etc.

Having just taken Remy for a first checkup it now seems that they done a complete about turn and seemed to positively promote pre first season spays  - so I guess advice for anyone trying to decide what to do is go with what your vet advises but if in doubt find another vet as they all differ.


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Out in the garden this morning.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZZw2mS9Ers&feature=feedu


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh bless her ... she looks comfortable and happy in herself. How much roughly does she weigh? ... difficult to tell what size she is.

Hope she continues to recover quickly.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I am so pleased Jessica is doing well ... recovering well 

all her cockapoo friends are sending her love xxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

My friend had her Weimaraner dogs spayed. One the traditional method and the younger one using keyhole surgery.

She said the keyhole surgery was definitely a better recovery, but the dogs needed to be treated the same during convalescence. At the end of the day, the same bits have been removed and the surgery on the inside is the same.

Jessica looks like she's doing really well.


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

She is 7.5kg. Jess has only had her ovaries removed.


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Well 24 hours after picking her up, Jessica appears to be nearly back to her normal self! She has just eaten a large tea of NI, and is harassing the resident cats as usual! 

To say we are delighted is an understatement, who would have thought 24 hours after such surgery this is where we would be?

Keyhole? Its the only way, more expensive yes but so much kinder to the dog and maybe us too!

I will post a site photo soon.

Thanks again for all the best wishes.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Well done Jess - brilliant recovery . I'll opt for keyhole for Remy as they do the same at my vets and just remove ovaries so far less traumatic.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks Paul for posting ... great that Jess is nearly back to normal so soon. I shall look into this for Bess when the time comes.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Fabulous news Paul. Shame our vet doesn't offer it, or any anywhere near us. It must be such a relief for you x


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Probably the last update as all is fine and dandy, a pic of her tummy.










The lower incision one looks a bit messy but is made worse by the glue all around it! No stiches.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Wow the incisions are tiny. Glad she's recovered so quickly.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow ... This is such good info for all bitch owners .. thanks for sharing Paul and of course Jessica xxx


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

JoJo said:


> Wow ... This is such good info for all bitch owners .. thanks for sharing Paul and of course Jessica xxx


No problem, hope it has been useful, any questions please let me know.

Have to say the vets were brilliant!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Thank you Paul, that was very interesting. Glad it went well and Jessica recovered quickly.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for all the updates Paul. it has confirmed this is the route I want to take with Betty.


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

colpa110 said:


> Thanks for all the updates Paul. it has confirmed this is the route I want to take with Betty.


We have been more than happy with the result. It seems to be so much better for the dog.


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

This really is the final update! lol. 

Saw the vet tonight, he is very happy with Jessica's recovery, she has licked one of the incisions a bit but no damage done. We need to keep the baby grow on 'till Friday and lead walk for another week.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks for taking the time to update Paul. It's really, really useful for other owners when deciding how to spay. If I ever get a bitch then I will find a vet that offers this if my current vet doesn't. 

Glad she's doing so well.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks Paul, this has been so helpful. Please update if ther is any change.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks Paul, I think I may be able to get Izzy done at the Royal Veterinary Hospital in Edinburgh, have to call back today to see if they are doing it for the public yet.


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

ali-s.j. said:


> Thanks Paul, I think I may be able to get Izzy done at the Royal Veterinary Hospital in Edinburgh, have to call back today to see if they are doing it for the public yet.


A list of vets offering the procedure, not sure how up to date it is.

http://www.veterinarylaparoscopy.com/page16.htm


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

2 weeks on and a photo of Jessica's progress.










They are quite difficult to make out, the lower one has gone completely. I know it looks like the top one is long and dark but that is a shadow.

She is now off lead walking and enjoyed a great walk out at the meet this afternoon.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

wow, that's great 
definitely going to have Izzy done by keyhole, thanks for all the info


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

A much closer one.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Very neat and tidy. i have no idea how you manage to put graphics on your photo's but well done.


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

MillieDog said:


> Very neat and tidy. i have no idea how you manage to put graphics on your photo's but well done.


I used the free paintnet: http://www.getpaint.net/

Text was inserted using the 'text' tool.


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks so much paul for this thread! Have been undecided but now i am defo getting Pixie done by keyhole,fortunately we have somewhere in Norwich that does it,still expensive but seems well worth it x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Paul does your vet have a minimum dog weight for the procedure?


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

caradunne said:


> Paul does your vet have a minimum dog weight for the procedure?


He did not mention it to me if he did.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Paul that is a great pic .. and this thread is just great for all female dog owners


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Becky, please let me know when you take Pixie as I will take Blossom there too. 

Just one question....if they only take the ovaries away, does that mean they can get that womb infection thing and also does it still rule out cancer of the womb?

Thanks.xxx


----------



## Cris (Jun 15, 2011)

Blossomgirl said:


> Becky, please let me know when you take Pixie as I will take Blossom there too.
> 
> Just one question....if they only take the ovaries away, does that mean they can get that womb infection thing and also does it still rule out cancer of the womb?
> 
> Thanks.xxx


I've just had a consultation for keyhole for Keltie. The vet I spoke to didn't mention a minimum weight or pre/post season preference. He did talk about the infection they can be prone to if the uterus is left, but apparently by removing the ovaries there are no hormones, and they need to be present for the infection to take hold. He also said that a lot of vets now feel it is best to leave the dog as 'in tact' as possible. Keltie is provisionally booked in for 21st Nov. I just need to speak to my vet and get his view - not sure what he will say as they don't offer the procedure, so guess he may try and put me off, but having read about Jess' experience think there is only one way to go. Still a bit scared for Keltie though.


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Cris said:


> I've just had a consultation for keyhole for Keltie. The vet I spoke to didn't mention a minimum weight or pre/post season preference. He did talk about the infection they can be prone to if the uterus is left, but apparently by removing the ovaries there are no hormones, and they need to be present for the infection to take hold. He also said that a lot of vets now feel it is best to leave the dog as 'in tact' as possible. Keltie is provisionally booked in for 21st Nov. I just need to speak to my vet and get his view - not sure what he will say as they don't offer the procedure, so guess he may try and put me off, but having read about Jess' experience think there is only one way to go. Still a bit scared for Keltie though.


We were apprehensive too but were really amazed at her recovery time, so much better for us all, it will be fine.

PS. Our regular vet is none the wiser.


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Anyone had this done recently?


----------



## Soosee (Mar 1, 2012)

Lola who is 10 months old was spayed three weeks ago by keyhole. Within 12 hours she was completely back to normal. My biggest problem was trying to stop her jumping and running around. My vet had a 5kg rule.


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi,
Yes Beau was keyhole spayed at 9 months was so pleased with her super quick recovery by the next morning she was running around like normal, tiny wound that did not bother her at all, would highly recommend spaying this way.  x


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Cris said:


> I've just had a consultation for keyhole for Keltie. The vet I spoke to didn't mention a minimum weight or pre/post season preference. He did talk about the infection they can be prone to if the uterus is left, but apparently by removing the ovaries there are no hormones, and they need to be present for the infection to take hold. He also said that a lot of vets now feel it is best to leave the dog as 'in tact' as possible. Keltie is provisionally booked in for 21st Nov. I just need to speak to my vet and get his view - not sure what he will say as they don't offer the procedure, so guess he may try and put me off, but having read about Jess' experience think there is only one way to go. Still a bit scared for Keltie though.


 Yes my vet said the same that hormones are required for pyometra (womb infection) to happen, you may get a few negatives if your vet does not offer key hole spaying but I did lots of research into it first to make sure that I was happy with it, so pleased Beau was spayed this way. X


----------

